# RootzWiki on Tapatalk



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

For the past several days I have been unable to access RW on tapatalk. It keeps telling me the connection failed and to contact the admin. Anyone else having this issue or did I miss something?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You try removing RW from favorites & then signing back in?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The server IP was changed when the site moved to a new server/host. Tapatalk seems to cache site IP's so this will require everyone to remove tapatalk from your favorites and re-add them as mentioned above.

I have also sent in a bug report to Tapatalk on this as it should not work this way.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I did notice that as well but I've been using the RootzWiki app since I gotten it. And thanks R1Lover for doing that


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The server IP was changed when the site moved to a new server/host. Tapatalk seems to cache site IP's so this will require everyone to remove tapatalk from your favorites and re-add them as mentioned above.
> 
> I have also sent in a bug report to Tapatalk on this as it should not work this way.


Off topic but great job on all of the swag!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Admann said:


> Off topic but great job on all of the swag!


Thank you sir, much appreciated!  I try to put out a great product! good to hear!


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Thank you sir, much appreciated!  I try to put out a great product! good to hear!


I actually ended up buying about 5 shirts as I was purchasing that package...that's how much I like them!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahhh I'm actually doing your up as I type this... I had a little delay on production as I was busy getting this new server up and running for the site... but they will be shipped out in the am and you will get them in 1-2 days it looks like as I'm only in Nor cal.  Thanks for the support! I will throw in some free stickers too for the extra delay!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The server IP was changed when the site moved to a new server/host. Tapatalk seems to cache site IP's so this will require everyone to remove tapatalk from your favorites and re-add them as mentioned above.
> 
> I have also sent in a bug report to Tapatalk on this as it should not work this way.


Wow that was easy lol. I tried this before but it didn't work, probably was during the transition. Thanks for the information and I'm back in action!!


----------



## gun26 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd run into this problem too, and I just stumbled on how to fix it: on Tapatalk's favorites screen (the one it shows when you start Tapatalk) there's a line near the top called "Refresh your favorites". I tapped there, and the problem's solved. I did not have to remove and re-add RootzWiki.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm unable to edit my posts in Tapatalk. It's saying I don't have permission.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

